# New Mullet lures



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I recently finished up a few mullet lures by request for a few of my newest PFF friends. The big boy is mine , Good luck


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Dang! Those things are sexy!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man ,those are awesome !


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Excellent craftsmanship. ..real nice


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang, those look phenomenal!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

mullet lures....hummmm.......think they will catch any mullet?

jack


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Curiously, are those made from blanks and finished or made from scratch?...either way their nice...


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

I haven't had any luck using lures like those yet.


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Hell, I'd eat one!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

They look excellent..!

I zoomed in and the fininish is awesome.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I used to kill redfish and trout on top using the style without the propellers. Those are some great looking lures!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks! There 100% hand carves. Oak and Aspen.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah they may work. Drop off at my place and I'll let you know for sure!


----------



## Jesse Fillingame (Dec 28, 2013)

do they jump out of the water


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome craftsmanship. Very impressive skills.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are incredible. You are very talented.


----------



## possumkikker (Jul 23, 2012)

Those look awesome, compared to the crap you buy in the store, those things should cost $100.00 apiece!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice work!


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

Amazing work, do you sell your baits?


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I have sold a few but most I give away if I know they will be fished.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

That's really cool...what has been your best producing lure that you've built? Those aren't first run...lol


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Impressive work, well done!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd never get bit on one, because of the 100lb steel leader on the 120lb braid I'd use, I'd be scared to death to lose one to a big fish or toothy critter.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

153 Large fish said:


> That's really cool...what has been your best producing lure that you've built? Those aren't first run...lol


I do more fresh water fishing so I would say crank baits and stick baits but the small glider style jerk baits are deadly on Bass and stripers also. The crank baits I have probably done best on are pictured


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Those lures are excellent. You have a gift, thanks for sharing.


----------



## brandon w. pfeiffer (Aug 23, 2014)

gastonfish said:


> I recently finished up a few mullet lures by request for a few of my newest PFF friends. The big boy is mine , Good luck


Dang man!! You do a great job on them lures! I bet you could tear up them reds and specs.


----------



## brandon w. pfeiffer (Aug 23, 2014)

gastonfish said:


> I recently finished up a few mullet lures by request for a few of my newest PFF friends. The big boy is mine , Good luck


And I was also wondering if you could sell me and my dad. If possible please call 850-777-7045


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

gastonfish said:


> I do more fresh water fishing so I would say crank baits and stick baits but the small glider style jerk baits are deadly on Bass and stripers also. The crank baits I have probably done best on are pictured


American Quality!


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Man those look great! Nice Job:thumbsup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ill buy a couple or would like to put in a oreder of some sort let me know if you can take care of me, ill be willing to take care of those lures and put them in the strike zone any day. I would like 4 in a mullet color and pin fish colore... let me know


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Those are badass brother. Would love to buy one from you to fish in the sound. The jacks are running by my dock. Bring some over and let's test them out!


----------

